
Show HN: Figma to Google Slides – Quickly Create Presentations - tcodina
https://github.com/tcodina/Figma-to-Google-Slides
======
tcodina
I built this in a few hours to play around with Figma's API, and it blew up on
Twitter. Decided to open source the script + make a small guide. Hope you find
it useful!

